
The Rise and Fall of the 'Wilhelm Scream' - ryan_j_naughton
http://priceonomics.com/the-wilhelm-scream-cinemas-most-overused-sound/
======
nsxwolf
Such a distracting sound effect for me. Pulls me right out of the movie and
ruins the immersion every time I hear it. I wish they would stop with this
"inside joke" that everyone knows about. Certainly I am not the only one
annoyed by this sound.

There's a couple others that grate on me too, but I don't know their names.
There's this other crazy sounding scream, a really long extended one. Then
there's this "crowd gasping" sound effect I've heard all my life (you can hear
it in the airport scene in Unbreakable for example). Then there is this
particular cooing, laughing baby sound effect that drives me nuts. Whoever
that baby was it must be in it's 60s by now.

------
codingdave
I don't consider myself to be a film buff, but this is probably the 4th time
I've read an article on this scream, so I think it is becoming part of pop
culture, more than an inside joke. That being the case, the decline is
probably appropriate.

------
wmil
I've never actually noticed the Whilhelm Scream during a movie. I know it's
common but it just doesn't register while I'm watching.

However there's one sound effect that always stands out.

The cube fire sound from the Doom 2 final boss.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=el72n7U4Pos&t=101](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=el72n7U4Pos&t=101)

Has anyone else noticed it? Is it a stock effect? I know I've heard it in a
few movies and TV shows.

~~~
frikk
I've never heard the cube fire sound, but I hope to now that you've mentioned
it! There's another scream sound that is similar to the wilhelm scream, but
not quite it, that I hear a lot.

The other one if the tesla coil from red alert. Holy crap I hear that one all
the time. Kind of, but not quite, like this:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOpBPXLsNrs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOpBPXLsNrs)

~~~
wmil
I actually found one from memory and verified it on netflix:

X-Files Season 05 Episode 11 - Kill Switch (14:20) (when the laser blows up
the shipping container)

I'm pretty sure they also used it in "The Phantom (1996 film)" when a rocket
launcher blows up a building.

------
omnibrain
I don't care much for the Wilhelm Scream. It's a joke of the sound engineers
and I grant them their fun. A lot more annoying is this ubiquitous
"Blarrrrrrrrgh"-Sound. And of course that every trailer uses music from Two
Steps From Hell.

~~~
nsxwolf
Yeah, I think I know what you mean by the "blarrrrgh"... A long, unnatural
scream used when someone is falling off a building or cliff, or maybe on fire.

------
allending
It's also used in many games, including Warcraft.

[http://www.giantbomb.com/wilhelm-
scream/3015-56/games/](http://www.giantbomb.com/wilhelm-scream/3015-56/games/)

------
rabbyte
I don't consider myself a film buff so maybe that's why it doesn't bother me
but I love finding the Wilhelm scream. I hope it never goes away.

